# My muffin won't rise - Help!



## Eliza (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi

I've tried baking muffins and although i've got some success wif banana muffins, when i try the same way to bake blueberry muffin - my muffin sinks...why won't it rise?  

Can someone help me? Does anyone have a great easy blueberry muffin recipe?  

Thks


----------



## bevkile (Mar 2, 2006)

First of all, Eliza, is your baking powder fresh? Next, here is a site that might help.
http://baking911.com/quikbrds/muffins.htm


----------



## sari84 (Mar 4, 2006)

did u beat the mixture too much? cos muffin mixture should be folded only...over mixing would have a bad result.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you for reminding me why I don't, OK not very often, bake.

Find it too frustrating.

But if your muffins are falling, the leavening is used up before the batter has set.

Maybe, as has been said, your baking powder is a bit old. 

Or perhaps you need a bit more of the leavening.

But would not try doing that. 

Would Google for recipes and see if there is something you might want to change.

Baking is too quirky for me, just toss out the ideas for what they are worth.

Good luck.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Eliza I was going to reply the other day and somehow I got distracted... muffin problem was exactly what brought me to this forum!!
I am not sure your problem is the texture itself, but if not, the texture is right but not growing into big fluffy muffins, read the first thread I started here... I tried the technique from Shunka (near the bottom), as well as making sure to use a freshly opened pouch of baking powder and the things got much better!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Blueberry muffins
1 3/4 cup flour
3 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt

1/4 butter or margine
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg
3/4 cup milk
1 tsp vanilla

1 cup blueberries, fresh or frozen
1 tlb flour

In large bowl put flour,baking powder and salt. Stir together thoroughly. Make a well in the center. 
In another bowl cream butter, sugar. Beat eggs in until smooth. Mix in milk and vanilla. Pour into well. Stir just to moisten. Batter will be lumpy.
Stir blueberries with flour lightly fold into batter. Fill greased muffin cups 3/4 full. Bake in 400f oven for 25 min. until nicely browned. Makes 16 muffins.


----------



## Gretchen (Mar 4, 2006)

Check the leavening. Baking powder only lasts about 6 months. And most especially, muffins should be mixed ONLY until the dry ingredients are all moistened. The batter may be quite lumpy.


----------

